# Happy Birthday Martinus Scriberlus



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say Happy Birthday to a fellow watch enthusiast, and good friend. :cheers: :band:

Have a great one, Dave. :thumbup:

harleymanstan in Texas :cowboy:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Jarett.

As you know, I was supposed to be celebrating the BIG 5-0 in Europe, but the volcano has precluded me from going - my flight was cancelled. We'll make do back home.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday Dave







.

Sorry to hear about the holiday...I was looking forward to meeting up  .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Thanks Jarett.
> 
> As you know, I was supposed to be celebrating the BIG 5-0 in Europe, but the volcano has precluded me from going - my flight was cancelled. We'll make do back home.


Happy Birthday Dave!

Sorry to hear about your trip cancellation, but have a good day anyway.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy bithhday Dave :band:







sorry to hear about your holiday.

I,ll ask Paul if he will post your watches to you that might cheer you up a bit.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------

